# Audi A4s in ADAC Procar?????



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

KMS in Sweden sold 2 Audi A4s to LMS Racing in Finnland in 2004. KMS won the 2004 championship in Touring Cars in Finnland. At the end of 2004 they had a few one off races in other champioships. Their Driver Olli Haapalainen did one race in the 2004 STCC. 
LMS then took their cars to Germany and raced one race in the German ADAC Procar Championships. (Germanys S2000 touring car championship) 
LMS had 2 cars there. Audi A4 #28 of Pasi Lähteenmäki and Audi A4 #27 of Olli Haapalainen. This was at the last round of the 2004 season at Oschersleben.
















Does anyone have and more info or Photos???????????????
The 2 LMS audis now race in RUSSIA in RTCC


----------

